

Calling BS on the idea that Americans hate Silicon Valley - apsec112
http://pando.com/2013/10/07/i-call-bs-on-the-idea-that-americans-hate-silicon-valley/

======
pyromine
The only critique I've ever heard of Silicon Valley is not of silicon valley
itself, but of California. Honestly, from my experience if you said Silicon
Valley to many people they really just don't care about it.

